# 2012 Castle Classic.



## Rockman99 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey any body that remembers The Rockman well I'm coming down from Oregon
for the weekend of the 27th and 28th of Oct. 2012 to do some nitro racing
so come by and see me I'm really looking forward to this as I have not raced
since 2004 totally rebuilt my nitro RS4 by HPI but will be running my 2000
Saleen Mustang body. Again any one that remembers me or knows me please
come by I'd love to see you. Those of you who have never heard of me I have
been racing RC since 1987 in the SF Bay Area of California. I'm doing something
special in my pit area so come by and check it out. Cya at the races
The Rockman


----------



## aressiont27 (Sep 27, 2012)

I am coming there after a three year gap. Comletely rebuilt my machine for the race. Got a new nitro fitted. Look forward to meet you there.


----------

